

Fifteen days after (a not so great) launch : What we learned - goyalpulkit
http://blog.shyahi.com/post/61338021784/fifteen-days-after-a-not-so-great-launch-what-we

======
NatCrodo
This two are very important.

Fix the issues raised during the launch, do more marketing, reach out to more
users.

Don’t take forever to launch working on the never ending todo list. Launch,
fix, launch again…

------
ajanelisha
Congratulations on launching the Shyahi. I am always interested in these types
of articles. I hope you you will share more such type of stories. Good luck!

